# Congratulation, Seth



## Bergmann (Mar 27, 2015)

I was at the mazer cup sight yesterday and saw that Seth has placed second in the dry mead category...
A big congratulation to you Seth keep up the good work, here as well as in your mead endeavors.


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 27, 2015)

Way to go Seth!!!


----------



## Julie (Mar 27, 2015)

Congrats Seth


----------



## Angelina (Mar 27, 2015)

Cheers!!!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Mar 27, 2015)

I would expect nothing else from such a dedicated fermentor! WVMJ


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2015)

Congratulations Seth!


----------



## Jimyson (Mar 27, 2015)

Congrats, Seth!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice going, Seth!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 28, 2015)

Woo-hooo! Atta boy, @seth8530 ! (The "@" was just to get his attention in case he has missed all of this! )


----------



## Jimyson (Mar 28, 2015)

Showing off your techno skills?


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 28, 2015)

That's wonderful. Congratulations.


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 28, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Woo-hooo! Atta boy, @seth8530 ! (The "@" was just to get his attention in case he has missed all of this! )



It worked lol, neat trick!

Thanks all, I really enjoy being a member of this forum. I hope that others will be able to learn from the somewhat meandering cookie trail I have left in my threads. It took a bit of time to figure out how to make mead that was worth sending to competition. I hope that others will be able to read on this forum and be able to do it on the first try.


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 28, 2015)

Congratulations. That's two wins in two years , isn't it...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 28, 2015)

Congratulations Seth !!


----------



## ColemanM (Mar 28, 2015)

Congratulations Seth!!


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 28, 2015)

BernardSmith said:


> Congratulations. That's two wins in two years , isn't it...




Corrrrect, what you did not see though was my entry that did not place lol. I thought that my pyment would have done better than the dry mead. 

Did you send an entry in?


----------



## Simpsini (Mar 29, 2015)

Congratulations....I knew that nuclear engineering degree would pay off!


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 30, 2015)

seth8530 said:


> Corrrrect, what you did not see though was my entry that did not place lol. I thought that my pyment would have done better than the dry mead.
> 
> Did you send an entry in?



I am my own hardest critic. Did not have any bottled meads I thought were good enough although I have a cyser, a sparkling hopped mead, a t'ej, and a sparkling elderflower mead that I might send next year


----------



## vernsgal (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats Seth!!


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice job Seth. Way to go.


----------



## heatherd (Mar 30, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 30, 2015)

BernardSmith said:


> I am my own hardest critic. Did not have any bottled meads I thought were good enough although I have a cyser, a sparkling hopped mead, a t'ej, and a sparkling elderflower mead that I might send next year



Well, I look forward to you entering next year, they do a really good job of giving feedback. But, I understand the whole being your own harshest critic thing.

Honestly, it is one of the reasons why I really like this competition.


----------

